# She's digging!



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

So my female crestie from the breeding pair I bought is using the lay box (tupperware full of dirt, basically) and digging away. A sign that she may be looking for a spot to lay her eggs. I'm pretty psyched. I'm not sure when she's planning to drop these eggs - but I'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

pics?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I didn't want to annoy her too much with pics. Geckos aren't huge fans of the light... But I'll post pics of the eggs if there are any.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

WELL. I got a nice pair of eggs last night. I'll post pics in a new thread later.


----------

